# Enfig Coupon Code



## Seagull poop (Jun 6, 2005)

There's a space for a coupon code on the checkout page at enfig, yet I've never seen one. Do they exist?


----------



## Seagull poop (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Enfig Coupon Code (Seagull poop)*

?


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Enfig Coupon Code (Seagull poop)*

they may, but if youre asking if anyone in the forum wants to help you rip off the forum sponsor, i think youre barking up the wrong tree.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Enfig Coupon Code (Seagull poop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Seagull poop* »_There's a space for a coupon code on the checkout page at enfig, yet I've never seen one. Do they exist?

We've only very rarely used that feature (typicaly it when we want to see something bellow the minimum price that we're allowed to by the manufacturer)
all the prices on the site represent our already low pricing 
you can feel confident placing the order knowng that you're getting out lowest pricing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Seagull poop (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Enfig Coupon Code (afinley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *afinley* »_they may, but if youre asking if anyone in the forum wants to help you rip off the forum sponsor, i think youre barking up the wrong tree.








Don't be a jerk. There's a blank for it and I've never seen a coupon code before that's all I was asking about. And if coupons ripped retailers off, they wouldn't create them, it's at their discretion.


_Modified by Seagull poop at 3:29 PM 1-25-2008_


----------



## Seagull poop (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: Enfig Coupon Code ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
We've only very rarely used that feature (typicaly it when we want to see something bellow the minimum price that we're allowed to by the manufacturer)
all the prices on the site represent our already low pricing 
you can feel confident placing the order knowng that you're getting out lowest pricing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Ah, kinda like how Amazon makes you click a link or add something to your cart before you see discount price, got it, thanks.









Now I have a question if you don't mind. I was looking at this ProClip mount 852808, but I'm wondering if there is one that goes higher than that. I noticed the Panavise ones do but I like the simple installation of the ProClip. It's for a 2000 Jetta by the way.


----------



## wsucougarx (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: Enfig Coupon Code (afinley)*

Asking for a coupon seems like a very reasonable question. Is it considered ripping off a retail establishment like a grocery store when you use a coupon? Hmm, I believe coupons exist in order to be used...


----------



## bcramer (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: Enfig Coupon Code (wsucougarx)*

When the store offers coupons, say in the local newspaper, then yes it is completely okay to use them...that's what there for.
However, to go to a store that has not offered you any coupons and to ask for one...is just a _little_ absurd. 
However I would expect such things from a Coug...


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Enfig Coupon Code (wsucougarx)*

when youve got to ask twice, youre not wondering if they exist.


----------



## Seagull poop (Jun 6, 2005)

No one was asking for a coupon. I was asking if they existed *because there was a blank for them and I've never seen one*. 
John from enfig had no problem politely answering my question.
If you have a problem with this or you just don't get it, then that is your problem to deal with.


_Modified by Seagull poop at 9:06 AM 1-26-2008_


----------



## wsucougarx (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: Enfig Coupon Code (bcramer)*

Hey now


----------



## Marty444 (Dec 12, 2009)

*Re: (Seagull poop)*

Seagull poop is right. (I never thought I would write such a sentence). There is nothing wrong with asking for a discount if it is available. I appreciate all the information that this forum has, but have seen a number of users who frequently post respond sharply to other users. Please remember that this is not an elitist environment and everybody deserves a polite answer. If you have a snide remark, share it with people in your room, but keep it off this forum.


----------



## NFrazier (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (Marty444)*

no offense but low price? overhead on installation parts are rediculously high. Don't try to bull**** anyone with that statement.


----------

